# Dirted Tank Cap Advice



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Normal set up is usually two layers. PFS or fine gravel over 1-1.5" of the dirt. Push the dirt back 1.5"-2" from the front glass and then slope from there to higher in the back. Then cap starting along the front si the dirt doesn't show. Use 1.5"-2" of the PFS.
Since all you have in the front is the PFS it will only be about 2" total in the front.
Picking out any larger pieces of organic matter(sticks, clumps of plant matter) will minimize any decaying of it under the whole sub. Plus sticking a fork or similar object into it a couple of time the first couple of weeks helps that.
This type of sub is said to work best when you mess/w it a minimum amount.
Like re-arranging plants that would have you pulling them up from in the dirt.
I'm sure you can find dozens of other ways to layer it, but that way seems most talked about on here.
You should hold off on putting anything but plants in for a while. That soil usually leaches at least a small amount of ammonia. You would benefit from an ammonia test kit. If it does leach some, it will be cycled by the time it stops doing that.
Even if it doesn't, live plants carry some of that bacteria so your off to a good start.
Just monitor the ammonia to see if any gets in there.


----------



## muhmuhmav (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh interesting, I didn't know it would leach ammonia. I bought some at the store based on my research on fishless cycling but it's cool that it can do it on it's own.

So you don't think the thickness of the cap will be an issue?
What about doing sand over top of the gravel cap? I am really not a huge fan of it (gravel) but I don't want to the sand to eventually sift through. Or could you simply make a thick enough cap that when it finally settled it would still be a higher level than the gravel? I don't think it would push down through the dirt layer at the bottom but hey, I am not a particle-size expert.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Just sand over the soil. No need for the gravel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muhmuhmav (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm reading good things about black diamond. Thoughts?


----------



## alpha1172 (Sep 5, 2005)

I have black diamond over soil. its working out great. As long as u dont rescape very often


----------



## christappy (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a 3+ gallon jar on the kitchen/dining room table as an accent piece. I used about an inch of soil capped with fine'ish' gravel from my fishtank. I have a small rock in there to add character. I used the rock to slowly pour my water in and break the splash. Not a speck of dirt came through. Going on about 2 weeks now. Growth is explosive.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I used black diamond in my dirted tank. I like it. This tank has been only been up for the last month so my experience with it is limited. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernGorilla (Mar 22, 2012)

jlfkona said:


> Just sand over the soil. No need for the gravel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1

It doesn't take much to keep dirt in place. One half to one inch of sand will easily do the trick. My personal preference is to use just enough sand to do the job. Our 75g is getting a cap of ordinary, black Petco sand. Nothing fancy at all.


----------



## muhmuhmav (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help! I ended up draining the tank and capping it with black diamond and I really like the look of it now. MUCH clearer immediately! Now to start my cycles and plant it up c:<


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

muhmuhmav said:


> Now to start my cycles and plant it up c:<


 This comment may be a little off topic I know, but it is in regards to starting the Nitrogen cycle - I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "starting the cycles" but in a planted tank, just planting it will start the cycle. As Raymond S. said in a previous post - there will be some *beneficial bacteria* on the plants and the soil will be leaching some *ammonia* - those are the *two things* needed to begin the cycle


----------

